# Dual Clubs - Did they have to choose btwn DA or ECNL?



## Papa's Fritas (Apr 21, 2018)

I noticed that the Blues have both coaching staff for DA and ECNL for 2018-2019 and Surf having ECNL and DA listed.
So, is this story about ECNL forcing duals to choose between DA or ECNL a bunch of fake news?

Thanks.


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 21, 2018)

Not sure that all the announcements about changes have come out yet - still a lot of time till the next season and wondering what else will be changed


----------



## Soccer (Apr 21, 2018)

Not fake news.  Some clubs who have won national championships the last two years were not forced to choose.

Looks like Surf, Slammers and Blues are getting to keep both.  Just not West Coast.

Dallas Texans told ECNL I am not picking, you will have to kick us out, so we will see.


----------



## 3JMommy (Apr 21, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Not fake news.  Some clubs who have won national championships the last two years were not forced to choose.
> 
> Looks like Surf, Slammers and Blues are getting to keep both.  Just not West Coast.
> 
> Dallas Texans told ECNL I am not picking, you will have to kick us out, so we will see.


I could be wrong, but I think the "West Coast" ECNL thing has more to do with ECNL only allowing 1 team per age group per club. Now that West Coast is actually OC Surf, only 1 team could represent Surf in the SW bracket of ECNL.


----------

